# CoDeSys HardwareKonfig. Hilfe!



## Robin (16 Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Bin absoluter CoDeSys Anfänger und suche nach Büchern oder Beispiel Programmen die mir den einstieg in die Software erleichtern vor allem die Hardware Konfig ist mir noch ein Rätsel wollte mal zum versuch einen Beckhoff CX9000 Controller Programmieren keine ahnung wie man den einfügt und vorallem die I/O Konfig?. Kenne mich bisher leider nur mit Step7 aus!Bin um jeden Hinweis oder Hilfe Dankbar!

Mfg Robin


----------



## MSB (16 Januar 2008)

Vielleicht solltest du einfach mal damit anfangen,
das Handbuch von Codesys zu lesen, hier insbesondere zunächst das Kapitel 6.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## marlob (17 Januar 2008)

Da der gute Mann ja ein Handbuch sucht. Hier ein Link zum Handbuch der Version 2.3


----------



## trinitaucher (17 Januar 2008)

Benutzt du für die Programmierung/Konfiguration des CX9000 wirklich CoDeSys oder Beckhoff's TwinCAT?


----------



## marlob (17 Januar 2008)

Dokumentation zu Twincat gibt es hier
Alternativ
http://www.beckhoff.de/ -> TwinCat -> Dokumentation


----------



## trinitaucher (17 Januar 2008)

Oder:
http://infosys.beckhoff.com


----------



## Robin (17 Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Will das cx 9000 mit CodeSys programmieren soll nur ein TestProjekt werden um mich mit dem CodeSys bekannt zu machen!

Mfg 

Robin


----------



## Robin (17 Januar 2008)

Verstehe nicht wie man die Hardwarekonfig imCodeSys vornimmt im TwinCat hab man den SystemManager habe ich gelese  wo ist der bei CodeSys??


----------



## zotos (17 Januar 2008)

Robin schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht wie man die Hardwarekonfig imCodeSys vornimmt im TwinCat hab man den SystemManager habe ich gelese  wo ist der bei CodeSys??



Wo hast Du denn ein Target für den CX9000 für die CAA Version von CoDeSys her? Wenn Du ein passendes Target hast (sofern es das gibt) und nur dann kannst Du diese Hardware auch passend konfigurieren.


----------



## Robin (17 Januar 2008)

Habe kein Target, auf die cx 9000 bin ich nur gekommen weil ich gehört habe das man mit Codesys die Beckhoff sachen programmieren kann und da diese CPU eine der geläufigsten ist bei Beckhoff was zumindest kleine anlagen betrifft! Weis also auch nicht für was ich diese Target Brauche bzw. was das ist soll das so was sein wie die GSD Datei bei Step 7?


----------



## zotos (17 Januar 2008)

Robin schrieb:


> Habe kein Target, auf die cx 9000 bin ich nur gekommen weil ich gehört habe das man mit Codesys die Beckhoff sachen programmieren kann und da diese CPU eine der geläufigsten ist bei Beckhoff was zumindest kleine anlagen betrifft! Weis also auch nicht für was ich diese Target Brauche bzw. was das ist soll das so was sein wie die GSD Datei bei Step 7?



Das System von Beckhoff nennt sich TwinCAT und der Programmierumgebung davon sieht CoDeSys zum verwechseln ähnlich da diese auf CoDeSys aufbaut.
Auch ist der Quellcode kompatibel und man kann die .pro dateien gegenseitig öffnen um an den reinen Quellcode heranzukommen.

Was ein Target ist kann vielleicht jemand anders ausführlich beschreiben. Ich erkläre es Dir mal ganz knapp.
Ein Target für CoDeSys ist eine Erweiterung die den cross-compiler für das Zielsystem zur Verfügung stellt und die Steuerungskonfiguration und Zielsystem-Einstellungen passend zur Zielsystem zur Verfügung stellt bzw. erst ermöglicht.

Darüber hinaus gibt es Zielsysteme die auch eine Target Visualisierung und oder eine Web Visualisierung zur verfügung stellt auch diese Informationen sind im Target beinhaltet.

Ich vermute mal das es kein CX9000 Target für CAA CoDeSys gibt Du brauchst also TwinCAT das gibt es auch als Demo.


----------



## Robin (17 Januar 2008)

Und diese Targets sind dann Produkt spezifisch und müssen zu dem jeweiligen Produkt extra dazugekauft werden oder habe ich das falsch verstanden? Dann gibts für den CX 9000 von Beckhoff kein Target für Codesysoder kann ich das von TwinCat verwenden bei Codesys?


----------



## zotos (17 Januar 2008)

Robin schrieb:


> Und diese Targets sind dann Produkt spezifisch und müssen zu dem jeweiligen Produkt extra dazugekauft werden oder habe ich das falsch verstanden? Dann gibts für den CX 9000 von Beckhoff kein Target für Codesysoder kann ich das von TwinCat verwenden bei Codesys?



Dazu kaufen ist ja eine kaufmännische Frage. Es gibt Hersteller die ihre Targets verkaufen und welche die diese mit der Hardware mitliefern.

Ich behaupte jetzt ganz einfach mal das Du TwinCAT benötigst um Beckhoff SPSen zu programmieren.


----------



## marlob (17 Januar 2008)

Robin schrieb:


> Und diese Targets sind dann Produkt spezifisch und müssen zu dem jeweiligen Produkt extra dazugekauft werden oder habe ich das falsch verstanden? Dann gibts für den CX 9000 von Beckhoff kein Target für Codesysoder kann ich das von TwinCat verwenden bei Codesys?


TwinCat kannst du doch so von der Website von Beckhoff herunterladen. 
Läuft 30 Tage, danach neu installieren und weiterarbeiten


----------



## Robin (17 Januar 2008)

Kann ich denn mit der TwinCat demo auch alles ausführen um eine komplette CPU Baugruppe inbetrieb zunehmen!Und funktioniert das mit der Neuinstallation wiklich?Wie ist das bei Becvkhoff wird die Target zur Baugruppe mitgeliefert?


----------



## marlob (17 Januar 2008)

Das ist eine vollwertige Programmiersoftware. Die läuft nur nach 30 Tagen ab


----------



## Robin (17 Januar 2008)

Hallo Marlob!

Danke für die INfo weist du zufällig wie das bei Beckhoff ist mit den Targets gibts die zum Produkt oder muss man diese extra bestellen oder kann man sie vielleicht irgendwo runterladen!


----------



## ge_org (17 Januar 2008)

Bei Beckhoff TwinCat downloaden, für 30 Tage hast Du Vollversion auf deinem Rechner, d.h. du verfügst über eine SoftSPS, in dieser Zeit und auch danach kannst du von BC über BX über CX alles programmieren. Der Download ist gratis, musst dich nur registrieren.
Hoffe das stimmt so!
Georg


----------



## trinitaucher (18 Januar 2008)

Robin schrieb:


> Danke für die INfo weist du zufällig wie das bei Beckhoff ist mit den Targets gibts die zum Produkt oder muss man diese extra bestellen oder kann man sie vielleicht irgendwo runterladen!


TwinCAT ist nicht nur eine Programmiersoftware, sondern ein Softwarepaket. Eigentlich ist es eine Software-SPS, mit der du deinen PC (!) zur SPS machen kannst. Die 30 Tage beschränken sich allein auf diese Funktionalität.
Auf dem CX läuft bereits eine TwinCAT-"Runtime", deren Lizens du mit dem CX erwirbst. Selbst nach den 30 Tagen kannst du ohne Neuinstallation den CX noch programmieren.
CoDeSys ist in TwinCAT als SPS-Editor implementiert. Aber die Hardwareanbindung ist ein wenig anders. Zumindest von der Bedienung her. Das geht alles über den "System Manager". Es wird kein "Target" benötigt!

Schau mals in Beckhoff Information System, dort gibts ein Beispiel:
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...31/tcquickstart/html/tcquickstart_sample1.htm

Der Hergang ist folgender:
1.  SPS-Programm für CX erstellen (in PLC-Control)
1.2. Ein-/Ausgänge im SPS-Programm definieren + Zielsystem auswählen
1.3. Kompilieren  (u. A. eine .tpy-Datei wird erstellt)
2. Im System Manager zum CX verbinden -> CX im Konfig-Modus starten
2.2. Hardware einlesen.
2.3. SPS-Programm einlesen (.tpy-Datei)
3. Ein-/Ausgänge von SPS-Programm und Hardware verknüpfen.
4. Konfiguration aktivieren (CX startet im Run-Modus)
5. in "PLC-Control": Online -> Zielsystem wählen (CX auswählen) -> Einloggen
5.2. Programm laden (geschieht i.d.R. automatisch)
5.3. "start" :wink:

So sollte es gehen


----------

